# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Dịch Vụ Du Lịch - Sự Kiện HF Solution Nha Trang 0935 931 956

## amthucnhatrang

Lời đầu tiên, Công Ty TNHH HF SOLUTION (HF Solutiton CO.,LTD) xin gửi đến Quý Đối Tác lời chào trân trọng, lời chúc may mắn và thành công.

Trong xu thế cạnh tranh của thị trường hiện nay, HF Solutiton CO.,LTD luôn đề cao uy tín, chất lượng dịch vụ, vị thế của khách hàng lên hàng đầu. Với nỗ lực phát huy tiềm lực vốn có của mình nhằm tạo sự tin tưởng tuyệt đối với Khách hàng.

Là đơn vị hoạt động lĩnh vực liên quan đến truyền thông - quảng cáo – tổ chức sự kiện, Công ty chúng tôi luôn mong muốn sẽ đem đến cho khách hàng và đối tác sự hài lòng, tin cậy nhất trong tất cả các dịch vụ như: 

- Sự kiện Truyền thông - Quảng cáo.
- Marketing Doanh nghiệp.
- Sự kiện Giải trí. 
- Cung cấp dịch vụ - thiết bị - nhân sự tổ chức sự kiện, đội ngũ PGs, kỹ thuật... 
- Thiết kế, in ấn
- Dịch vụ du lịch, vận tải
- Hoạt động nhiếp ảnh, quay phim

Với mong muốn đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của Khách hàng, đồng hành cùng các đối tác phát triển, mở rộng thị trường hoạt động truyền thông và sự kiện, nâng cao giá trị sản phẩm dịch vụ và năng lực nhà tổ chức sự kiện, HF Solution hy vọng sẽ nhận được sự quan tâm, hợp tác của Quý địa phương, Đơn vị, Doanh nghiệp... góp phần mang lại những lợi ích thiết thực nhất cho cộng đồng và sự thành đạt của Quý địa phương, Đơn vị, Doanh nghiệp.

Công Ty TNHH HF SOLUTION
ĐC: 02 Mê Linh, Tân Lập, Nha Trang
ĐT: 0946 169 360 - 0935 931 956
Email: event@hfsolution.vn

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Lễ trao giải nhà phân phối prime xuất sắc 2014.*


Khách sạn Sheraton, 5-7 tháng Hai, 2015 Prime Group đã vinh danh các nhà Phân Phối của năm 2014 trong đêm tiệc Kim Cương Xanh tổ chức tại thành phố biển xinh đẹp Nha Trang. Bên cạnh đó, Prime giới thiệu bộ sưu tập gạch ốp lát Phong Cách Sống mới năm 2015 và tổ chức một buổi tiệc ngoài trời đặc sắc dành tặng cho toàn bộ khách mời.



Tiệc Ngoài Trời với Buổi Trình Diễn Thời Trang Đặc Biệt
Hơn 200 đại diện đến từ mạng lưới nhà phân phối rộng lớn của Prime đã tham dự buổi tiệc ngoài trời đặc sắc tại khách sạn 5 sao Sheraton Nha Trang. Năm nay tất cả các khách mời đều đã rất ấn tượng với buổi trình diễn thời trang đặc biệt lấy nguồn cảm hứng từ sắc màu và vân gạch trong các bộ sưu tập gạch ốp lát Prime.















*Đêm tiệc Kim Cương Xanh – Lễ trao giải Nhà Phân Phối Prime Xuất Sắc 2014 
*


Năm nay “Kim Cương” là chủ đề xuyên suốt toàn bộ chương trình, tượng trưng cho mối quan hệ hợp tác lâu bền và quý báu giữa Prime và nhà phân phối. Những nhà phân phối gạch xuất sắc nhất tại 11 khu vực và 3 nhà phân phối nhất toàn quốc trong lĩnh vực gạch gốm sứ, ngói và bình nước nóng đã được vinh danh cho thành quả kinh doanh trong năm 2014.












Prime luôn sẵn sàng và sẽ xuất hiện với nhiều sản phẩm, mẫu mã và thiết kế mới, tiếp tục phát triển showroom với các đối tác kinh doanh trong năm 2015 như thông điệp chính của năm nay “Chia sẻ lợi ích là chìa khóa của sự phát triển bền vững”.


http://www.prime.vn/ (Nguyễn Thị Huyền Trang – Marketing Truyền Thông
Công ty TNHH MTV Thương Mại và Xuất Nhập Khẩu Prime)


HF Solution vinh dự được đồng hành tổ chức thực hiện chương trình này

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*NHA TRANG - CHUNG KẾT KHU VỰC CUỐI CÙNG CỦA THỬ THÁCH Be U Honda*


_HF Solution cùng đồng hành cùng các bạn trẻ Việt Nam tự tin, cá tính, thích chinh phục khó khăn và vượt lên chính mình, khát khao hiểu rõ bản thân để tỏa sáng bằng tài năng độc đáo nhất tại thử thách Be U Honda 2014 khu vực Nha Trang vào ngày 07 và 08/02/2015.
_

----------


## amthucnhatrang

* Memory House - Event & Wedding Planner
- Event & Wedding Planner
- Thiết kế, trang trí không gian trưng bày.
- Cung cấp phụ kiện cưới, sinh nhật, quà tặng.
Hotline: 0903.515.860//0935.931.956
*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

* HF Solution - Customer Grateful Meeting SK Telecom.*

Sau hơn 3 tháng chuẩn bị kỹ càng, Hội Nghị Tri Ân Khách Hàng SK Telecom đã diễn ra thành công tốt đẹp ngoài mong đợi. Chuỗi chương trình diễn vào trong 4 ngày 3 đêm từ ngày 01/12 – 03/12/2014 tại Vinpearl Land Nha Trang. Nhằm mục tiêu mở rộng, gắn kết và tri ân các Doanh nghiệp đối tác, các đại lý phân phối sản phẩm dịch vụ trên 20 triệu USD/năm trong thời gian vừa qua đã cùng đồng hành cùng thương hiệu SK Telecom.

 
SK Telecom là tập đoàn viễn thông lớn nhất Hàn Quốc và là nhà cung cấp tiên phong mở đường cho sự phát triển của công nghệ di động CDMA và những ứng dụng hiện đại của công nghệ viễn thông di động phục vụ đời sống. Lịch sử hơn 30 năm phát triển của SK Telecom gắn liền với công cuộc đổi mới và hiện đại hoá trong lĩnh vực công nghệ thông tin-truyền thông tại Hàn Quốc. SK Telecom là một trong những tập đoàn đã góp phần đưa đất nước trở thành một trong những quốc gia có nền công nghệ thông tin truyền thông phát triển nhất trên thế giới.


 
2 Máy bay chuyên cơ chở 100 khách hàng từ Hàn Quốc đến Việt Nam, với 4 đơn vị liên kết phối hợp tổ chức: Công Ty Tour Hàn Quốc, FM Communications, West lake Event & HF Solution, cùng với ekip làm việc cho đoàn hơn 60 người.


Chương trình có sự góp mặt của ca sĩ Nathan Lee & các vũ đoàn biểu diễn đến từ TP HCM & Nha Trang.
HF Solution vinh dự đồng hành cùng phối hợp tổ chức, setup, cung cấp nhân sự góp phần cho chương trình diễn ra thành công, HF Solution vui mừng khi nhận được phản hồi tốt từ phía khách hàng và đối tác.






 
Công Ty TNHH HF Solution (HF Solution)
Office: 02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang
Tell: 058 6252 545
Holine: 0946 169 360 - 0935 931 956
Email: event@hfsolution.vn
Fb: https://www.facebook.com/hfsolutionnhatrang

*HF Solution - Nha Trang Đón Chuyến Bay Từ Thành Đô - Trung Quốc*
*HF Solution - Nha Trang Đón Chuyến Bay Từ Thành Đô - Trung Quốc.*

1h25 sáng 27/1 theo giờ Việt Nam, Trung tâm Thông tin Xúc tiến du lịch và Hiệp hội Du lịch Khánh Hòa phối hợp với Công ty cổ phần Du lịch Việt Nam - Hà Nội tổ chức đón đoàn khách trên chuyến bay 3U8703 từ thành phố Thành Đô - Trung Quốc đến sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh. Đây là chuyến bay đầu tiên của hãng Hàng không Tứ Xuyên đến Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa trong năm 2015.






 

Chuyến bay 3U8703 xuất phát từ TP. Thành Đô lúc 22h30 phút ngày 26/1/2015 và đến sân bay quốc tế Cam Ranh lúc 1h25 phút ngày 27/1/2015, với tổng số 193 hành khách. Theo lịch trình, hôm nay, lượng du khách này sẽ nghỉ ngơi và tham quan các danh lam thắng cảnh trong TP.Nha Trang. Ngày 28/1, du khách tiếp tục có chuyến du ngoạn các tour du lịch biển đảo ở Khánh Hòa. Dự kiến, tần suất khoảng 2 chuyến bay vào các ngày thứ 3 và thứ 6 hàng tuần, TP.Nha Trang sẽ là điểm đến mới của du khách Trung Quốc. Trong bối cảnh lượng khách Nga đang sụt giảm mạnh, không chỉ có Trung Quốc mà Châu Á sẽ là thị trường triển vọng để các doanh nghiệp lữ hành trong và ngoài nước tiếp tục khai thác, mở ra hướng phát triển đa dạng khách quốc tế đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang- Khánh Hòa. (http://ktv.org.vn/ Minh Khiêm)







HF Solution vinh dự được đồng hành tổ chức thực hiện chương trình này.

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Solution - Lễ Khánh Thành Trung Tâm CNTT - Ngoại Ngữ*

*Sáng 6-4, Trường Đại học Thông tin liên lạc tổ chức lễ khánh thành Trung tâm công nghệ thông tin - ngoại ngữ. Đến dự có: Thượng tướng Nguyễn Chí Vịnh - Ủy viên Trung ương Đảng, Thứ trưởng Bộ Quốc phòng; Ngài Sanjeev Ranjan - Thư ký điều phối Bộ Quốc phòng Ấn Độ; Bà Shimati Preeti Saran - Đại sứ đặc mệnh toàn quyền nước cộng hòa Ấn Độ tại Việt Nam; ông Nguyễn Tấn Tuân - Phó Bí thư Thường trực Tỉnh ủy, Trưởng đoàn Đại biểu Quốc hội tỉnh Khánh Hòa; ông Trần Sơn Hải - Phó Chủ tịch Thường trực UBND tỉnh Khánh Hòa.
*









 
Thành Nam ( http://www.baokhanhhoa.com.vn/chinh-...i-ngu-2379734/)

*HF Solution hân hạnh được tổ chức sự kiện này.*

Giao lưu “60 năm hành trình giữ biển”

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*(HNM) - "60 năm hành trình giữ biển" là tên gọi chương trình giao lưu do Đài Truyền hình Việt Nam và Quân chủng Hải quân tổ chức tối 4-5 nhân kỷ niệm 60 năm Ngày thành lập Hải quân nhân dân Việt Nam (7/5/1955 - 7/5/2015).
*

Tại buổi giao lưu, nhiều câu chuyện giản dị, xúc động về những ngày làm nhiệm vụ trên các chuyến tàu không số đầy gian nan, hiểm nguy và hy sinh của các cựu chiến binh Đoàn tàu không số năm xưa giúp khán giả thêm khâm phục tinh thần chiến đấu dũng cảm, mưu trí, sáng tạo, làm chủ vùng biển, quyết chiến quyết thắng của nhiều thế hệ cán bộ, chiến sĩ hải quân qua các thời kỳ.



 

Đặc biệt, thông qua giao lưu đã khẳng định tinh thần giữ biển 60 năm qua của nhân dân Việt Nam và đằng sau những chiến công là sự hy sinh anh dũng của các chiến sĩ Hải quân nhân dân Việt Nam. Ngoài ra, phần giao lưu với các chiến sĩ trẻ đang thực hiện nhiệm vụ trên biển đã giúp khán giả thấy được quyết tâm vượt qua những khó khăn, vất vả của cán bộ, chiến sĩ Quân chủng Hải quân để thực hiện tốt nhiệm vụ bảo vệ chủ quyền biển đảo thiêng liêng của Tổ quốc.



 

Xen kẽ giữa phần giao lưu, phóng sự, phim tư liệu là những ca khúc viết về biển và tình yêu Tổ quốc, yêu biển cả của người dân Việt Nam - động lực động viên cán bộ, chiến sĩ hải quân chắc tay súng bảo vệ vững chắc chủ quyền biển, đảo thiêng liêng của Tổ quốc.








 

Hiền Phương(http://hanoimoi.com.vn/Tin-tuc/Chinh...trinh-giu-bien)

*HF Solution Vinh Dự Được Đồng Hành Cùng Sự Kiện Đặc Biệt Này.
*
[B]_Công Ty TNHH HF SOLUTION
ĐC: 02 Mê Linh, Tân Lập, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6252 545
Hotline: 0935 931 956 - 0946 169 360
Email: event@hfsolution.vn_[/B]

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Khai mạc Hội nghị thường niên ADFIAP lần thứ 38
*
*Sáng nay, 14/5/2015, tại TP.Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa, Hội nghị thường niên Tổ chức các định chế tài chính phát triển châu Á - Thái Bình Dương (ADFIAP) lần thứ 38 do Ngân hàng Phát triển Việt Nam (VDB) đăng cai tổ chức đã khai mạc và họp Phiên họp thứ Nhất theo chương trình nghị sự của Hội nghị.
*













 

*HF Solution Vinh Dự Được Đồng Hành Cùng Sự Kiện Đặc Biệt Này.
*
*Công Ty TNHH HF SOLUTION
ĐC: 02 Mê Linh, Tân Lập, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6252 545
Hotline: 0935 931 956 - 0946 169 360
Email: event@hfsolution.vn*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Dịch Vụ Thiết Kế - In Ấn - Quảng Cáo Chất Lượng, Uy Tín Tại Nha Trang 0935 931 956*


*
Giới thiệu*

Dịch vụ in ấn giá rẻ, uy tí & chất lượng. Không chỉ thực hiện công việc đơn thuần như thiết kế, in ấn, quảng cáo, chúng tôi còn tư vấn cho khách hàng những yếu tố để tạo nên sự sáng tạo , khác biệt , giúp cho khách hàng của doanh nghiệp dễ dàng nhận ra bạn giữa muôn vàn đối thủ cạnh tranh.

Dịch vụ thiết kế - in ấn – quảng cáo
In ấn - Công ty In ấn Và Thiết Kế
Bao Bì - Thiết Kế và In ấn Bao Bì
In ấn - Catalogue, Tờ rơi, Brochure..Các Loại
Quảng Cáo - Thiết Kế và In ấn Quảng Cáo (Decal, Hiflex, Banner)
Gia Công Thành Phẩm Sau In

Mua bán nguyên vật liệu ngành in

Mua bán vật phẩm quảng cáo


 
* 2. Dịch vụ phát tờ rơi chuyên nghiệp*

- Đưa tờ rơi đến tận tay khách hàng ( phủ thị trường hoặc nhắm khách hàng mục tiêu)
- Được tư vấn thiết kế tờ rơi
- Chi phí thấp nhưng mang lại hiệu quả cao nhất
- Đảm bảo các yêu cầu về số lượng nhân viên, thời gian phát đảm bảo tiến độ và hiệu quả công việc cho quý khách hàng
- Thực hiện đúng các hoạt động kiểm tra giám sát trong quá trình thực hiện

*3. Dịch vụ cung ứng nhân lực thời vụ*

Cung cấp lao động thời vụ, cung ứng nhân sự thời vụ, nhân công ngắn hạn, việc làm ngắn hạn theo hình thức quản lý trọn gói…để giải quyết những yêu cầu công việc đòi hỏi tiến độ nhanh, gấp
Chúng tôi mong muốn trở thành đối tác tin cậy và lâu dài của quý doanh nghiệp

Thông tin liên hệ: Công Ty TNHH HF SOLUTION
ĐT: 058 6252545
ĐC: 02 Mê Linh, Tân Lập, Nha Trang
Hotline: 0935 931 956 - 0946 169 360
Email: event@hfsolution.vn

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*Dịch vụ Du lịch - Vận Tải - Vận chuyển hàng hóa Nha Trang. 0935 931 956*


*Bạn đang tìm kiếm dịch vụ vận chuyển ? Bạn thắc mắc về những thủ tục ra sao ?
Hãy đến với chúng tôi, với đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, quy trình chất lượng chu đáo, chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ mang lại sự hài lòng cho quý khách.*

*Công Ty TNHH HF Solution, Vận chuyển hàng hóa trong nội thành Nha Trang và các tỉnh ( tùy vào cung đường xa hoặc gần , chở hàng đúng tải hay quá tải )*

+ Chuyển văn phòng ,chuyển nhà.
+ Taxi Tải
+ Chuyên dụng chở hàng dọn nhà,chuyển văn phòng số lượng nhiều.
+ Vận tải du lịch




 
*DỊCH VỤ:* 

--> Nhanh Chóng
--> Uy Tín
--> Chính Xác
--> Giá Rẽ
--> Phục Vụ 24/7
--> Nhận Hợp Đồng Vận Chuyển Hàng Công Ty

*Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn có dịch vụ: Cho thuê xe Du lịch từ 4 - 24 chỗ
*
*Công ty chúng tôi có các xe du lịch còn mới và hiện đại từ 4 - 24 chỗ dành cho quý khách trong thời gian ở Nha Trang - Khánh Hòa và các tỉnh lân cận.
*
*Với các Dịch vụ :* 




 
1. Xe đưa đón Nha Trang - Sân Bay Cam Ranh - Nha Trang 
2. Xe du lịch tuyến Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang 
3. Xe du lịch tuyến Nha Trang - Huế - Nha Trang 
4. Và các chuyến xe thuê riêng khác

*Công Ty TNHH HF Solution
Địa chỉ: 02 Mê Linh, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6252545
Email: event@hfsolution.vn
Hotline: 093 593 1956
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Solution - Wedding Atsushi ITo & Diem Thy**Gạt bỏ những quy cũ trong việc tổ chức đám cưới theo kiểu truyền thống, luôn theo khuôn khổ và gập khuôn, hãy đến với chúng tôi những ý tưởng cưới của bạn sẽ được tư vấn, lên kế hoạch chi tiết nhờ vào đội ngũ thiết kế giàu kinh nghiệm. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích và phong cách riêng của từng người, chúng tôi sẽ có phong cách trang trí tiệc cưới khác biệt và sáng tạo.
*






 
_Không những thế, chúng tôi còn cung cấp dịch vụ tổ chức và quản lý tiệc với tác phong làm việc hiệu quả và chuyên nghiệp. Điều này sẽ giúp cô dâu – chú rể và gia đình có một ngày vui thật sự mà không phải lo toan quá nhiều.
_





 

_Với kinh nghiệm và vốn hiểu biết của mình, chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng mang đến cho cô dâu và chú rể những giây phút hạnh phúc và ngọt ngào, giúp họ có thể thực sự tận hưởng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc trong ngày trọng đại nhất cuộc đời. Mỗi một tiệc cưới đều đặc biệt và độc nhất làm nổi bật tính cách của chủ nhân buổi tiệc. Những xu hướng cưới mới nhất, sự hòa hợp giữa phong cách Đông – Tây, giữa hiện đại và truyền thống, tất cả đều là điểm nổi bật của mỗi tiệc cưới.
_

*HF Solution Event phối hợp Memory House - Wedding Planner tổ chức chương trình này. Luôn cập nhật những xu hướng mới về tổ chức và trang trí tiệc cưới theo ý tưởng, câu chuyện tình yêu của cặp đôi.
*

Công Ty TNHH HF Solution (HF Solution)
Office: 02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang
Tell: 058 6252 545
*Xem chi tiết các ảnh khác tại đây. https://www.facebook.com/hfsolutionnhatrang
Hotline: 0935 931 956*

----------


## donghothoitrang

lễ hội đẹp và hay, ước gì được tham dự sự kiện này

----------


## amthucnhatrang

*HF Solution - Wedding Atsushi ITo & Diem Thy**Gạt bỏ những quy cũ trong việc tổ chức đám cưới theo kiểu truyền thống, luôn theo khuôn khổ và gập khuôn, hãy đến với chúng tôi những ý tưởng cưới của bạn sẽ được tư vấn, lên kế hoạch chi tiết nhờ vào đội ngũ thiết kế giàu kinh nghiệm. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích và phong cách riêng của từng người, chúng tôi sẽ có phong cách trang trí tiệc cưới khác biệt và sáng tạo.
*






 
_Không những thế, chúng tôi còn cung cấp dịch vụ tổ chức và quản lý tiệc với tác phong làm việc hiệu quả và chuyên nghiệp. Điều này sẽ giúp cô dâu – chú rể và gia đình có một ngày vui thật sự mà không phải lo toan quá nhiều.
_





 

_Với kinh nghiệm và vốn hiểu biết của mình, chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng mang đến cho cô dâu và chú rể những giây phút hạnh phúc và ngọt ngào, giúp họ có thể thực sự tận hưởng khoảnh khắc hạnh phúc trong ngày trọng đại nhất cuộc đời. Mỗi một tiệc cưới đều đặc biệt và độc nhất làm nổi bật tính cách của chủ nhân buổi tiệc. Những xu hướng cưới mới nhất, sự hòa hợp giữa phong cách Đông – Tây, giữa hiện đại và truyền thống, tất cả đều là điểm nổi bật của mỗi tiệc cưới.
_

*HF Solution Event phối hợp Memory House - Wedding Planner tổ chức chương trình này. Luôn cập nhật những xu hướng mới về tổ chức và trang trí tiệc cưới theo ý tưởng, câu chuyện tình yêu của cặp đôi.
*
Công Ty TNHH HF Solution (HF Solution)
Office: 02 Mê Linh, Phước Tiến, Nha Trang
Tell: 058 6252 545
*Xem chi tiết các ảnh khác tại đây. https://www.facebook.com/hfsolutionnhatrang
Hotline: 0935 931 956*
*HF Solution – Hội Nghị Ro – PG – Mùa Hè Rực Nắng*


_Dịp 8/6 -9/6/2015 vừa qua tại Nha Trang đã diễn ra Chương trình hội nghị Ro – P&G, đây là một hoạt động thường niên hàng năm của P&G. Hoạt động này giúp cho các thành viên P&G trên khắp các tỉnh thành cùng hội tụ về Nha Trang được giao lưu, tham gia các hoạt động Team Building với nhau, quan trọng nhất là đêm Gala Mùa Hè Rực Nắng vào tối ngày 8/6, các thành viên được lắng nghe những chia sẻ và tổng kết năm hoạt động trong năm 2014 . Gala là nơi thể hiện đậm nét nhất bản sắc và con người P&G, họ chơi hết mình, họ hoà nhập giao lưu và họ nghiêm túc nhìn lại những sự kiện tiêu biểu trong năm trước và luôn mong muốn hoàn thiện mình để có thể đóng góp một phần giá trị mang lại sự phát triển cho công ty.
_










 

HF Solution hân hạnh được đồng hành cùng BB Event & Teambuilding tổ chức sự kiện đặc biệt này.
Xem chi tiết các ảnh khác tại đây. https://www.facebook.com/hfsolutionnhatrang

----------

